# 2H BP Valley Trailer for sale in Maryland



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

So I decided to sell my trailer to get one with dressing room (so I could at least change my cloth at the shows  ). 

Its BP straight load 2 horse Valley, 2007, original owner. Used for hauling to local parks for trail riding once/week (at the most) May - Oct. Size 6' X 11', height 7', floor mats and new spare tire. Inspected every Spring, floor sealed every Fall, kept covered Dec - Apr. Divider is included (removed right now, so pic with divider is NOT my trailer). Asking $3K.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Not a huge fan. I mean, its nice.... but where is the dressing room? Or even a rack to put a saddle on?. Or bridle hooks? And of you change in the front part, where is your privacy? The side walls are open like a stock trailer. ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice trailer, Val. Wonder if it would hold JJ? The trailer I have now really is far too small for him. He fits, but just barely.

Ritzie, this is the trailer she's SELLING, not the one she wants to buy.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah.... lol. Oops. Makes much more sense now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Lol! Yes, I WANT to buy one with dressing room. Selling only because this one doesn't have it. 

SR, thanks for the compliment! As for your horse it depends on how high he is. My qh is just 14'3 and paint 15'2. If yours is really big/tall I'd think he'd feel the best in something like 7'6". I've seen those at the Expo and they were REALLY high... :shock: I never used a divider with mine though - my qh prefers just to stand untied facing the rear.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

JJ's small for a TB; he tapes 15.2 hh at the withers. He _looks_ bigger, but he's really not.

I want a stock combo because I'm not a fan of dividers. Sure, if I was hauling 2 horses, but I generally only haul one at a time.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, 15'2 is not huge (and personally I like shorter horses although to each own). I do consider slant for exactly same reason - so I could just tie the divider and let my horse to use whole stall (still to have 2 stalls if I must haul both of my mares, because things happen). 

Just curious... Do you trail ride him or you show as well?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I gave up showing a looonnnggg time ago. My heart horse hated it and loved trail riding, so I switched. I didn't see any other option, as I had no intentions of ever selling him! :wink:

JJ probably should be shown, since he's gorgeous and very talented over jumps. I tried to talk a 14 y/o friend of mine (wonderful rider, better than I'll ever be) into showing him, but she wants her own horse to show. Besides, she and JJ don't get along that well for some reason. :?

I want to do foxhunting with him as well as trail riding. As far as him being 15.2 hh, that's really tall for me. I prefer the short, fat horses over tall, thin ones!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> I want to do foxhunting with him as well as trail riding. As far as him being 15.2 hh, that's really tall for me. I prefer the short, fat horses over tall, thin ones!


Sure give it a try. We have couple fox hunting groups and people there are very nice and supportive so I'd think its something pretty common. I never tried it, but on other side I just started jumping (and I doubt my paint will be good for XC types of ride).  

P.S. And you can show JJ yourself too... I mean why not if he enjoys.


----------

